# NEW Cooler Master QuickFire TK Keyboard



## willywill

Official Website
http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfiretk/

*Reviews*
http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/cm_storm_quickfire_tk_keyboard_review/1?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/CM-Storm-Quick-Fire-TK-Gaming-Keyboard-Review/1696

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2012/12/13/review-cm-storm-quickfire-tk-keyboard.aspx

http://www.gamersedge.co.uk/2012/11/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-review/

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/peripherals/keyboards/32174-cmstorm-quickfiretk


----------



## riflepwnage

how much is this gonna retail for?


----------



## scotttarlow

well, i guess i really did spend too much on my ducky yotd

*edit* for some reason i thought it was 10keyless nvm


----------



## TFL Replica

Pretty awesome design/layout. Doesn't look half bad either.


----------



## Sainesk

Looks like a mix between the Quickfire Rapid and Pro. Nice to see it's fully backlit - though I hope the quality leans more towards the Rapid than the Pro.


----------



## willywill

My guess would be $120 - $130, i might pick one up i want to upgrade to a full backlit keyboard


----------



## qcktthfm1

Anyone has the diemnsion?
Sorry for my noob question, how to press "home" or "end" button on this keyboard?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Anyone has the diemnsion?
> Sorry for my noob question, how to press "home" or "end" button on this keyboard?


Fn key (just to the right of the windows key) + 8 on the numpad = home


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Fn key (just to the right of the windows key) + 8 on the numpad = home


It could also be the numlock. Numlock on will make it function as a numberpad. Numlock off will turn it into the regular keys on a tenkeyless keyboard.


----------



## KipH

OH nice. That is the one thing I saw at Computex that I really liked. I got to type on it for less than 10 seconds, but it did feel just like the QF rapid to me. So its a QF rapid with back light and 10 key pad. Is that not what so many people have asked for? I do want.


----------



## Lompang

this looks like my winner, hope it isn' too expensive.


----------



## R35ervoirFox

I really really like this keyboard layout, I've never really understood why we still have these keys between the main keys and the numpad, I certainly don't use them except print screen and sometimes arrowkeys.

I just ordered a trigger but man this looks better :S

I like that the windows key on the left is included, the fn key could have replace either the windows key on the right or the menu key that it has replaced on this keyboard.
For me while macro keys are nice, being able to remacro any key on the keyboard is better. Having a wrist rest and dedicated media keys would be awesome.

Basically if the trigger had blue backlighting and layout like this but with dedicated media keys, I think that would be my perfect keyboard


----------



## S.M.

Not sure if ugly or cool looking.


----------



## raisinbun

Carter said before that they were not happy with iOne with QuickFire Pro, so I hope they shift production to Costar this time









I like this layout, gives you keypad + arrows in 80% size. But it will be a problem if I want to use Home/End while in the keypad mode, say working in Excel.


----------



## PhanBoy

Phew, was just about to buy the Quickfire Pro when I saw this
Looks great D


----------



## Haruspex

I really dig this keyboard layout and it's available with red, blue and brown cherry switches. I just hope with the numpad off you can use delete, end etc. keys without have to a press a button combination like the fn key. Other than that i hope it isn't too expensive and i am almost sold. I am looking at brown switches.


----------



## Calytrix

Pretty sure you'll pay a lot just for the blings.


----------



## pcfoo

Interesting layout indeed - but still it is no "cure" for me...i need the numpad, the arrow keys and the del key too often when working...darn CAD...
All tenkeyless iterations are incapable of satisfying that...


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Interesting layout indeed - but still it is no "cure" for me...i need the numpad, the arrow keys and the del key too often when working...darn CAD...
> All tenkeyless iterations are incapable of satisfying that...


It could work if you want to keep cycling through Num-Lock.

It seems that the medium sized laptop keyboard layout works best for you as they tend to keep the num-pad along with just the directional keys. Not sure if there are any mechanical keyboards based on that design.

I'm pretty intrigued by this keyboard. I tend to use the num-pad a lot but have little to no use of the word processing cluster. The browns with white lighting would look quite nice as well. If it's priced the same as the Rapids then I'll most likely buy one.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega215d*
> 
> It could work if you want to keep cycling through Num-Lock.
> It seems that the medium sized laptop keyboard layout works best for you as they tend to keep the num-pad along with just the directional keys. Not sure if there are any mechanical keyboards based on that design.
> I'm pretty intrigued by this keyboard. I tend to use the num-pad a lot but have little to no use of the word processing cluster. The browns with white lighting would look quite nice as well. If it's priced the same as the Rapids then I'll most likely buy one.


Cycling the num-pad seems counterproductive.

It is true that 15.6-17.3" laptops with keypads work well for me, as do relatively small keybs in general. Right now I am using a $10 (thanks staples) Logitech K360, but other than size and unified nano receiver I don't really like it...

Thus I am tempted to go for a relatively compact mechanical, and I could use back-light, surely not a must...I actually would prefer a proper wrist-rest (not partial ala K60) much more than backlit.
Numpad / arrow keys are almost a must if I am to use it for anything but gaming/typing tho, and I do get myself busy on more than that.


----------



## EpicPie

All the important keys are missing. >_>


----------



## rasa123

This is pretty much exactly what I've been looking for in a mech keyboard. I never use my arrow keys but I deal with a lot of numbers (engineering student), so I'd rather not deal with loosing my numpad. I have a feeling it's going to retail for a bit over my price range, though...


----------



## Faster_is_better

If you use the page up/down, home/end, del, arrow keys often then this would likely get annoying to use. This is the same layout as my Merc keyboard and I hate it lol

Have to toggle that numpad on or off all the time to use these other keys, or the numpad itself.

But if you don't need them that often, this could easily be a win for you.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rasa123*
> 
> This is pretty much exactly what I've been looking for in a mech keyboard. I never use my arrow keys but I deal with a lot of numbers (engineering student), so I'd rather not deal with loosing my numpad. I have a feeling it's going to retail for a bit over my price range, though...


Start saving now this keyboard "should" range from $100-$120


----------



## ranseed

looks sharp


----------



## willywill

Video is up now


----------



## draterrojam

Is it out yet?


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Is it out yet?


YES and its only $99
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4020-GKCL1-US/dp/B00A378L4C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352323478&sr=8-1&keywords=cm+storm+quickfire+tk


----------



## FoxWolf1

Seems like a good alternative to a regular TKL layout-wise, since it's only one column wider and has everything a TKL has plus the ability to switch to numberpad mode. Also, I like that they moved the pageup/pagedown cluster closer to the arrows, since the two are often used in combination while browsing documents. I'm not 100% convinced that there aren't even better ways to do an arrow/nav-cluster configuration with numberpad mode, but considering that there's very little downside compared to a layout that simply removes the numberpad entirely, it's at least a step in the right direction.

That said, there are a couple of reasons why I would be wary about buying it...
-Considering that it's not a super-compact keyboard, the weight of only 1.2 lbs (according to CM website) would have me concerned about its durability. For comparison, a Ducky YOTD (which has no number pad) is 2.2 lbs.
-No MX Black option. Not good for those of us for whom MX Black is the preferred switch type.


----------



## KipH

I was able to pick one up briefly at Computex. If felt very similar to the QF Rapid to me. But that was a very brief look. If it has the same level of build that the QF has, it should be a good thing


----------



## thehammer007

This keyboard has full NKRO over USB, that seems very suspicious cuz according to my knowledge, USB only supports up to 6KRO.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> This keyboard has full NKRO over USB, that seems very suspicious cuz according to my knowledge, USB only supports up to 6KRO.


Other keyboards have much more than 6KRO on USB. The manufacturers do something to the actual board to allow this, diodes and special controller chips if I remember right. For an example the noppoo choc mini has full NKRO on USB and the Corsair K60 has 20KRO on USB. Review of the noppoo by fssbzz here: http://www.overclock.net/t/902905/review-noppoo-choc-mini-mechanical-keyboad-cherry-mx-brown-nkro-under-usb


----------



## andrew grp

Do we know the OEM and the stabilizers?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Why couldn't they make it cost $10 more and have the colors be user definable/changeable on the fly?


----------



## Cryra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Why couldn't they make it cost $10 more and have the colors be user definable/changeable on the fly?


I've never known a Mechanical keyboard to do that, I heard it was not possible.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Why couldn't they make it cost $10 more and have the colors be user definable/changeable on the fly?


Cherry switches have LED limitations. You can only place 1 LED on the top & 1 on the bottom. Prevents RGB


----------



## thehammer007

@CMCarter.

How does the TK achieve its NKRO via USB? And why doesn't the flagship Trigger have NKRO over USB?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Cherry switches have LED limitations. You can only place 1 LED on the top & 1 on the bottom. Prevents RGB


Ok, but that would at least let you do 2 colors, with varying shades of intensity, no?

You could make several versions, like a RB, or RG, or GB, and go from there.

I'd personally go with the Red/Blue one ... that would give me Red, Blue, or Violet (both on).

Just a thought.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Ok, but that would at least let you do 2 colors, with varying shades of intensity, no?
> You could make several versions, like a RB, or RG, or GB, and go from there.
> I'd personally go with the Red/Blue one ... that would give me Red, Blue, or Violet (both on).
> Just a thought.


Pretty sure that would add quite a bit more to the price than $10, as you had previously suggested.


----------



## T0wer

Do they not make these in the right shape/size to fit in the switch?
https://www.sparkfun.com/products/105


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> @CMCarter.
> How does the TK achieve its NKRO via USB? And why doesn't the flagship Trigger have NKRO over USB?


Trigger was unable to achieve it due to the Macro key implementation. Both TK & Pro can achieve NKRO-USB


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

@CMCarter: Will the brown TK be made available anytime soon?


----------



## Cryra

Hopefully these are available in UK soon.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> @CMCarter: Will the brown TK be made available anytime soon?


Brown for US has been delayed. Will most likely be January unfortunately.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Brown for US has been delayed. Will most likely be January unfortunately.


That suck for some but can you tell me more about this keyboard and the MX Green switches, if you could help
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That suck for some but can you tell me more about this keyboard and the MX Green switches, if you could help
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/


We have both the rapids and triggers with the limited edition Green switch.

This is my absolute favorite switch. I personally decided to take the risk of bringing these in, other regions refused because its currently not a cost effective solution (Greens are $$$$$)

Anyway, they are the best of both worlds in my opinion. You get the wonderful satisfying click like the blues, which is fantastic when working (You just sound so productive when doing anything), coupled with a stiffer spring.

The stiffer spring really helps give is a similar feeling to a buckling spring than any other cherry i have tried.

The stiffer spring also has a very reactive feeling, so the return rate is much like the black spring which makes it a fantastic gaming switch as well.

For me, i have been using greens for months now and refuse to use anything else.... including the topre boards laying off to my side.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We have both the rapids and triggers with the limited edition Green switch.
> This is my absolute favorite switch. I personally decided to take the risk of bringing these in, other regions refused because its currently not a cost effective solution (Greens are $$$$$)
> Anyway, they are the best of both worlds in my opinion. You get the wonderful satisfying click like the blues, which is fantastic when working (You just sound so productive when doing anything), coupled with a stiffer spring.
> The stiffer spring really helps give is a similar feeling to a buckling spring than any other cherry i have tried.
> The stiffer spring also has a very reactive feeling, so the return rate is much like the black spring which makes it a fantastic gaming switch as well.
> For me, i have been using greens for months now and refuse to use anything else.... including the topre boards laying off to my side.


I'm not seeing the green TK board on the site - but that being said, I'll still probably opt for the red version, as I do like a lighter throw switch on occasion...

...unless one of those topre boards is an 87u EK Edition 45g weighted board, in which case I would love to take it off your hands.


----------



## KipH

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/

It was also in the posts above you. It would tempt me, but I am looking for clear. Lighter, quieter but still a feeling.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/
> It was also in the posts above you. It would tempt me, but I am looking for clear. Lighter, quieter but still a feeling.


That's the Rapid, I was looking for the TK - the different form factor is a big plus for me (love keypads, rarely use the arrow/home/etc keys), and the backlighting is icing on the cake.

Clears are definitely great switches though, I love them. After a bit more research I don't think I'd like Greens though - hysteresis bothers me with MX Blues, and while a stiffer rebound might help, it's hard for me to justify the risk when I know I like Reds.


----------



## KipH

OH. It was posted on on of the Mech sights. Look in the club and guide








Sorry, I am out and bout.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> That suck for some but can you tell me more about this keyboard and the MX Green switches, if you could help
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/
> 
> 
> 
> We have both the rapids and triggers with the limited edition Green switch.
> 
> This is my absolute favorite switch. I personally decided to take the risk of bringing these in, other regions refused because its currently not a cost effective solution (Greens are $$$$$)
> 
> Anyway, they are the best of both worlds in my opinion. You get the wonderful satisfying click like the blues, which is fantastic when working (You just sound so productive when doing anything), coupled with a stiffer spring.
> 
> The stiffer spring really helps give is a similar feeling to a buckling spring than any other cherry i have tried.
> 
> The stiffer spring also has a very reactive feeling, so the return rate is much like the black spring which makes it a fantastic gaming switch as well.
> 
> For me, i have been using greens for months now and refuse to use anything else.... including the topre boards laying off to my side.
Click to expand...

Cherry MX Green RipOmeters at 80g.

It's a Mr. T switch.

http://imgur.com/a/RJqM4#0


----------



## FingerTrippin

Are these shipping yet? I'm dying to see a review.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FingerTrippin*
> 
> Are these shipping yet? I'm dying to see a review.


Yes for $99
http://www.amazon.com/CM-Storm-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4020-GKCL1-US/dp/B00A378L4C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352809930&sr=8-1&keywords=cm+quickfire+TK


----------



## manoy385

Here's one of the first reviews for the TK:

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/cm_storm_quickfire_tk_keyboard_review/1


----------



## willywill

thanks my dude will update the thread


----------



## adgame

So from now on, whats the difference between the CM trigger and the quickfire TK ? (only the 5 macro key to the left and the wrist rest)


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adgame*
> 
> So from now on, whats the difference between the CM trigger and the quickfire TK ? (only the 5 macro key to the left and the wrist rest)


It mostly have to do with the size, is the same size as a tenkeyless keyboard but with a number pad which many people use everyday and still have a space saving keyboard

sorry Krame for the image i took


----------



## Gen. Gustav Zenlav

If Anyone knows if a cherry red version for sale in the U.S. could u post it







. Thanks brothers!


----------



## manoy385

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/

Only browns are not available since logitech bought the world's supply of brown switches.


----------



## Hersheyx

Hey Carter, can you comment on the OEM and stabilizers of the TK?

Also, you said in another thread that CM will not be using iOne again, but that the quickfire pro was still a good keyboard. What aspect do you not like about the iOne. I am just trying to figure this all out because I have narrowed my search for a mech keyboard down to the quickfire, qf pro, or quickfire tk. Thanks.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hersheyx*
> 
> Hey Carter, can you comment on the OEM and stabilizers of the TK?
> Also, you said in another thread that CM will not be using iOne again, but that the quickfire pro was still a good keyboard. What aspect do you not like about the iOne. I am just trying to figure this all out because I have narrowed my search for a mech keyboard down to the quickfire, qf pro, or quickfire tk. Thanks.


The OEM of TK is not one ever mentioned in Mechanical Keyboard market. Its quite funny as they have done several popular boards and manufacture one of the biggest hyped releases recently.

Moving away from that, iOne was actually not an awful manufacturer for us. The Pro unfortunately caught a bad wrap because we went with a snap method on the USB connector which required quite a bit of force to plug in.... In certain regions (Everywhere except North America) this was considered a really nice and secure fit/feature. The market here, was unable to plug in the keyboard properly and thus we had a "DOA" failure rate which was astronomical & deadly to the boards lifespan. In actuality the boards were perfectly fine.....

Also, iOne is really an automatic "NO" in the keyboard forums/dwellings we frequent and market to. We are constantly gathering feedback from our user base and make changes based on wants/suggestions (Hence the change in QF Rapid Branding), we decided it was no longer smart to work with a vendor which was not respected by the community we try to please.

As for all the boards you listed, it comes down to what feature set / form factor you want...

Personally, I use a Rapid & Trigger depending on where I am. (Home or office)


----------



## Skylit

Interesting choice, Carter.









And I'll agree with your general analysis of the situation. Besides, don't you find it a lot funnier to read how company "x" is "better" than company "y" without any kind of logic? ^^

Razer sure comes to mind a lot when discussing such. Even how things get relatively twisted and passed around with little to no truth. Hence why I avoid discussing OEMs.


----------



## Hersheyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> The OEM of TK is not one ever mentioned in Mechanical Keyboard market. Its quite funny as they have done several popular boards and manufacture one of the biggest hyped releases recently.
> Moving away from that, iOne was actually not an awful manufacturer for us. The Pro unfortunately caught a bad wrap because we went with a snap method on the USB connector which required quite a bit of force to plug in.... In certain regions (Everywhere except North America) this was considered a really nice and secure fit/feature. The market here, was unable to plug in the keyboard properly and thus we had a "DOA" failure rate which was astronomical & deadly to the boards lifespan. In actuality the boards were perfectly fine.....
> Also, iOne is really an automatic "NO" in the keyboard forums/dwellings we frequent and market to. We are constantly gathering feedback from our user base and make changes based on wants/suggestions (Hence the change in QF Rapid Branding), we decided it was no longer smart to work with a vendor which was not respected by the community we try to please.
> As for all the boards you listed, it comes down to what feature set / form factor you want...
> Personally, I use a Rapid & Trigger depending on where I am. (Home or office)


Thanks for the honest response. I really want the new TK but the browns wont be around til january and my keyboard is dying on me. One last question about the Pro; even though its made by iOne does it still use costar stabilizers?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> The Pro unfortunately caught a bad wrap because we went with a snap method on the USB connector which required quite a bit of force to plug in.... In certain regions (Everywhere except North America) this was considered a really nice and secure fit/feature. The market here, was unable to plug in the keyboard properly and thus we had a "DOA" failure rate which was astronomical & deadly to the boards lifespan.


Thanks for the post. I found the text highlighted above very entertaining. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## FingerTrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> The OEM of TK is not one ever mentioned in Mechanical Keyboard market. Its quite funny as they have done several popular boards and manufacture one of the biggest hyped releases recently.


Are you going to tell us the name of this OEM? As a potential customer, I don't find this sort of evasive PR speak very reassuring.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FingerTrippin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> The OEM of TK is not one ever mentioned in Mechanical Keyboard market. Its quite funny as they have done several popular boards and manufacture one of the biggest hyped releases recently.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to tell us the name of this OEM? As a potential customer, I don't find this sort of evasive PR speak very reassuring.
Click to expand...

As a potential customer you disprove the notion, "the Customer Is Always Right".

Too much is made of what Chinese/Taiwanese factory makes the keyboard.

Go take it to the Mice Subforum and start asking the vendors there.

Or go to Geekhack, they love to act like self entitled middle schoolers.


----------



## FingerTrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> As a potential customer you disprove the notion, "the Customer Is Always Right".
> Too much is made of what Chinese/Taiwanese factory makes the keyboard.
> Go take it to the Mice Subforum and start asking the vendors there.
> Or go to Geekhack, they love to act like self entitled middle schoolers.


The *public relations represenative* for CM dodged the question about the OEM. I simply called him on it.

I'm pretty psyched for the TK, but if I can't get straight answers from CM that is going to factor into my purchasing decision. I would have respected Carter more if he was upfront and said "sorry, we can't reveal our OEM at this time", but he chose instead a sophistical approach.

Ripster, I admire your passion and dedication within this community, but you're way out of line here.


----------



## ripster

Nope. YOU are.

Most manufacturers don't talk about their OEMs, the plants they manufacture in, and their shoe size and you are the one making a big deal of something in the end that matters less than the final quality of the product.

If CMCarter doesn't want to tell it you should respect that and not get all huffy.


----------



## ripster

They call me a Capitalist Lackey Tool of the Running Dog Proletariat.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Let's keep it friendly in here, okay guys? I hate waking up deleting post's in the morning..


----------



## ripster

So anyhoo, didn't want CMCarter to keep repeating himself.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2609329&postcount=10
Quote:


> sorry, but i cant comment on what vendors we work with...
> 
> what i can tell you is, my personal opinion is that costar is over-rated, and their built quality and quality control is comparable to that of other vendors.
> 
> and i dont know why iOne has such a bad name... the qPad keyboards are a rebanded reference design from iOne... its not perfect, but its a pretty good keyboard if you ask me... check out the recent qpad reviews frederik did


It is a common keyboard noob mistake.


----------



## FingerTrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> They call me a Capitalist Lackey Tool of the Running Dog Proletariat.


Haha, ok. As long as you're honest about it.


----------



## ripster

Hahaha.

You should see me rant about Geekhack noobs that like to hate on the Made in China Das without any KEYBOARD SCIENCE to back them up!


----------



## cdtf

Hi guys,

I dont know if that's an old piece of news, but a french website, reviewed the keyboard, and they found the weight to be inaccurate. It is not 544 but 940 grams.

And btw, do you know when the TK will be truly released? No way to find one in Europe.


----------



## ripster

It's not THAT old. I just posted it today at Reddit.

544g sounds low.

A Filco tenkeyless is close to 1kg.


----------



## cdtf

Okay









Here is the review, for those interested in:

http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1222-2/clavier-cm-storm-quickfire-tk.html

I want this Quickfire right now


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hersheyx*
> 
> Hey Carter, can you comment on the OEM and stabilizers of the TK?
> Also, you said in another thread that CM will not be using iOne again, but that the quickfire pro was still a good keyboard. What aspect do you not like about the iOne. I am just trying to figure this all out because I have narrowed my search for a mech keyboard down to the quickfire, qf pro, or quickfire tk. Thanks.


The board has Cherry Stabilizers. Pretty common for LED backlit boards.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdtf*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I dont know if that's an old piece of news, but a french website, reviewed the keyboard, and they found the weight to be inaccurate. It is not 544 but 940 grams.
> And btw, do you know when the TK will be truly released? No way to find one in Europe.


in Denmark its dec 4


----------



## calibrah

It is very interesting that the quickfire Rapid weighs more at 2.1lbs than this new quickfire TK which weighs only 1.2lbs.


----------



## ripster

The only keyboard named TK, for Team Kill.


----------



## golfergolfer

awww when I saw this thread I thought that they were available now I really want one of these :/


----------



## Hyde00

They're all available in Canada now as far as I know, I'm not too sure about your region though.

EDIT: Nevermind they've been listed on websites but no stock yet


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyde00*
> 
> They're all available in Canada now as far as I know, I'm not too sure about your region though.
> EDIT: Nevermind they've been listed on websites but no stock yet


:O I LIVE IN CANADA







which site you looking at?

EDIT: Figured it out going to be ordering one soon


----------



## Hyde00

Canada Computers is showing no stock on all 3, however NCIX has this one in stock:

http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=77975


----------



## GamersEdge

Here is my review of the TK, very good keyboard for the money.

http://www.gamersedge.co.uk/2012/11/cm-storm-quickfire-tk-review/


----------



## Dark-Asylum

I see the blue one on newegg but I want the red one =/


----------



## Carniflex

Awesome! At last! ISO backlit mechanical with detachable cable! If it only would come with clear switches as well - but even as it is I think I should be able to live with browns instead.

I do have already mech keyboard which is only about half year old but this sure is tempting. I shall consider buying this seriously. Would prefer the same but with clears and tenkeyless, but it being as compact as it is its also pretty good. I carry my keboard with me and most backbacks take comfortably keyboard up to ~420 mm long and this one is according to the specs only ~380 mm.


----------



## Barbaroti

Well I just got mine, does feels different but awesome! The only problem I feel will be the time while I adjust to the difference, since this one is alot more compact than the one I was using before.

I got the blue one since I mainly do typing for programming, not much gaming lately. The clicky sound doesn't feel annoying as some poeple might have said it will. I would totally recommend this.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbaroti*
> 
> Well I just got mine, does feels different but awesome! The only problem I feel will be the time while I adjust to the difference, since this one is alot more compact than the one I was using before.
> I got the blue one since I mainly do typing for programming, not much gaming lately. The clicky sound doesn't feel annoying as some poeple might have said it will. I would totally recommend this.


how often do you use the arrow keys and everything? if you use them alot do you notice a major annoyance?


----------



## Barbaroti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> how often do you use the arrow keys and everything? if you use them alot do you notice a major annoyance?


Yeah, I use my arrows keys alot, since it's my first day it's being a serious hindrance thinking I want to move with my arrows keys but end using a number or vice versa. I guess that while typing I would need to adjust to use the numbers on the top while I have num lock off so I can use the right side of my keyboard as the normal keys.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barbaroti*
> 
> Yeah, I use my arrows keys alot, since it's my first day it's being a serious hindrance thinking I want to move with my arrows keys but end using a number or vice versa. I guess that while typing I would need to adjust to use the numbers on the top while I have num lock off so I can use the right side of my keyboard as the normal keys.


Well let me know how it is once you get used to the keyboard a bit more. It isnt really a deal breaker for me but I like this size and I use the numpad more than the arrow keys so a normal tenkeyless wont work.


----------



## Carniflex

Nice, contacted a local reseller and it seems that this keyboard will become available in Estonia around 18th Dec with Nordic layout. I'm tempted.

A question - anyone knows if I can change the springs on a MX switch with LED's the same way as the non-led versions or are the LED's glued somewhere so that I cant disassemble the switch without ruining it ?


----------



## Dante003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> It is very interesting that the quickfire Rapid weighs more at 2.1lbs than this new quickfire TK which weighs only 1.2lbs.


I noticed that too today. So that means the build quality compared to QFR is worse?


----------



## ripster

I still think there is a numbers problem here.

Somebody get a scale...FOR KEYBOARD SCIENCE!


----------



## Dark-Asylum

I own a quickfire TK /w red switches + red LED back light. Do you want me to take a measurement or get the weight from the box? Got it from www.compsource.com, btw. Shipping was quick and took about 4 days. This keyboard is bad ass and very compact. I love it. Red internal plate + backlight looks slick. Has all the controls I need plus switching to the numpad and controlling functions via Fn isn't as annoying as I thought it'd be.


----------



## ripster

Stick it on a scale please. The official number seems low to me.


----------



## Skylit

pew pew


----------



## Dark-Asylum

its a nic over 1 pound on my scale...build quality seems amazing.


----------



## B!0HaZard

I just saw that the TK is available in Denmark on the 14th. This makes it the first "tenkeyless" (smaller format) keyboard with MX Browns and a Danish layout. Probably will get one to replace my Razer.


----------



## Gelfling

@cmcarter

Does the brown switch version really have a brown metal backplate instead of white? http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/keyboards/quickfiretk/

I dont understand why the LED color wouldnt be chosen for the backplate as well as it was on the other 2


----------



## KipH

Linus does a good job looking at this board:


----------



## mironccr345

Oh man, I can't wait to get my hands on the TK Browns!


----------



## mirk0

Hello guys i have this keyboard layout ITA, have problems whit raw input at start when computer boot for understand at initial post if i push Canc for join bios keyboard no send input;if i push F8 for choice another boot keyboard no send input;if i join in bios whit ps/2 keyboard and try use quickfire pc crash same problems whit asus P5wdh Deluxe and DFI ultra-D.In windows this keyboard is very fast so in RAW mode this keyboard have big problems..... sorry for my eng


----------



## Tabinhu

Are the blues good for typing and gaming?
Or should I go reds, since it will be most gaming?

But I like the blue backlit


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Are the blues good for typing and gaming?
> Or should I go reds, since it will be most gaming?
> But I like the blue backlit


The trouble with blue and games is in the double tap. You have to wait till the key pops all a way up. Its not as fast a tapper as the black. Brown is the compromise usually but reds can work well there too. They are better gamers than blue or brown and (if you can touch type) not bad typers either. They are a light touch, so bad habits may lead to accidently your keys.

mirk0: don't know but if they board has a switch for NKRO and USB 6KRO, make sure it is on 6. Full NKRO only works in windows. Tim bo dong?


----------



## mirk0

In 6kro keyboard work in Raw mode So always when i join in windows i remeber activate full nkro and when exit i rember activate 6kro what a fail........and the problem whit left or right arrow? In game if want bind left i cant' bind right arrow left and right in game are equal,in windows arrows work fine


----------



## Artifact

Is the spacebar nonstandard size on this? That would be pretty annoying.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> Is the spacebar nonstandard size on this? That would be pretty annoying.


It does not look non-standard size. Well the layout is obviously a bit non-orthodox as its "half-tenkelyess" in the sense of having skipped the arrow keys cluster but the keys themselves are standard size as far as I can tell.



Heres couple of shots of mine. Unfortunately there was no browns available so I went with the reds which are ok for me as well. Nordic layout.


----------



## AdventR

Does anyone know if there are any plans for a model with black switches? I've noticed that the CM Storm Trigger, QuickFire Rapid, and QuickFire Pro all have black switches available.

I fell in love with the TK and how it handles the size by incorporating the arrow keys, etc in with the numpad. Now if I was only able to get blue back lighting without those annoying blue switches...


----------



## cgraham23

Just picked up this keyboard with red switches...

This is the best keyboard I have ever owned hands down.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone know when the brown is coming backk in stock?


----------



## mironccr345

^ That is a good questions, I'm also waiting on the release of the browns.


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone know when the brown is coming backk in stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ That is a good questions, I'm also waiting on the release of the browns.


I think sometime in the next few weeks, Jan was the last date given if you go back a few pages. Though the wait is killing me as I too have been waiting on the browns.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I dont know about the browns but I got my blue one in for Christmas and have been using it and really enjoy it







The only problem to it was the plastic didnt seem fully broken off on one of the keys but it was an easy fix of taking the cap out and snapping it off. I would be more than happy to answer any questions people have about it


----------



## gtsteviiee

Well, I just couldn't wait any longer so, I ordered the blues too. I bought the Quickfire Rapid just to try out the blues and I actually love the sound it's making for some reason lol.


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Well, I just couldn't wait any longer so, I ordered the blues too. I bought the Quickfire Rapid just to try out the blues and I actually love the sound it's making for some reason lol.


----------



## rievhardt

I need solutions for this spacebar problem on TK...the spacing is different... can i remove the black stuf on the left and right side of the switch?


----------



## ripster

Looks like you'd have to reglue the stems. That is extensively covered in the Keyboard Wiki here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/modifications_cherry#toc_5


----------



## tbris84

Any tighter ETA for the Browns release date in the States? Still looking at "January"? I am dying to throw money at one of these, but I'm not a Red or Blue fan. Are we getting Greens the same time the Browns launch here?

Will I be able to fit .2mm or .4mm Rubber O-Ring dampeners on each of these?


----------



## rievhardt

@ tbris84
i think reds, blues and browns are the only switch for the kb

@ripster
thanks for the link


----------



## plywood99

Just got the Blue switch version cpl days ago and absolutely love it.
The back lighting is great, prefer it over my old Deck keyboard.
The only minor quibble I have is the typical one with all Cherry switches. The loud plastic cack cack sound when the key bottoms out.
I have some o-rings ordered to fix that though.








If you're holding off on the blues because of noise I wouldn't worry too much about it. Slap some o-rings on the key caps and you're golden.
The initial click you hear with Cherry Blues is actually quite pleasing and not loud at all. All the videos I've seen on Youtube of mechanical keyboard noise are grossly exaggerated, and most of the noise is coming from bottoming out the key..
It's like the reviewers are slamming their fingers into the keys or something.

For the 89$ price tag from Amazon this keyboard is quite the deal.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> Just got the Blue switch version cpl days ago and absolutely love it.
> The back lighting is great, prefer it over my old Deck keyboard.
> The only minor quibble I have is the typical one with all Cherry switches. The loud plastic cack cack sound when the key bottoms out.
> I have some o-rings ordered to fix that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're holding off on the blues because of noise I wouldn't worry too much about it. Slap some o-rings on the key caps and you're golden.
> The initial click you hear with Cherry Blues is actually quite pleasing and not loud at all. All the videos I've seen on Youtube of mechanical keyboard noise are grossly exaggerated, and most of the noise is coming from bottoming out the key..
> It's like the reviewers are slamming their fingers into the keys or something.
> For the 89$ price tag from Amazon this keyboard is quite the deal.


Nice deal! What kind of O-rings did you get? 50A-R? I got those for my QFR MX Reds and it's actually made the feel of my keyboard slightly better.


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice deal! What kind of O-rings did you get? 50A-R? I got those for my QFR MX Reds and it's actually made the feel of my keyboard slightly better.


Yeppers 50a hardness o-rings. Just got the shipping details on them today.
It's through USPS so probably wont get them till this coming week.
Did you get yours through WASD keyboards?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Just got my TK blues and they're not even that loud for some reason. I had the Rapids and they were A LOT louder?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> Yeppers 50a hardness o-rings. Just got the shipping details on them today.
> It's through USPS so probably wont get them till this coming week.
> Did you get yours through WASD keyboards?


Got them from WASD and they work like a charm. Takes the "clack" away from the keys bottoming out. I like "clack" sound and it doesn't bother me at all, but my wife notice's them when it's quiet in the house and when she's trying to sleep.


----------



## rievhardt




----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


When did you get that and where?


----------



## rievhardt

^it's not mine...the pic came from a local forum site from a fellow mechanical user...
http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=261920&page=109

Im here in Philippines...

the one im using are mx blues...
 <-mine


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> ^it's not mine...the pic came from a local forum site from a fellow mechanical user...
> http://www.tipidpc.com/viewtopic.php?tid=261920&page=109
> Im here in Philippines...
> the one im using are mx blues...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-mine


Ahhh, nice. Cool looking Key Caps.


----------



## rievhardt

^Thanks


----------



## plywood99

Rievhardt how did you make the keys white?
Or were they ordered from somewhere?


----------



## rievhardt

^it's a group buy order...someone who was in SG was going back in our country took the orders and we paid him the costs and shipping when he arrived. Great man







Very thankful of him that he did that group buy as I dont have any credit cards to buy online...


----------



## _LDC_

got this, Cherry Red MX... I am in heaven, this keyboard is so much win


----------



## DarkThirty

Where can this board be bought at currently? Cherry MX Blues. All online retailers are currently out of stock.


----------



## plywood99

When I ordered mine from Amazon they said it was out of stock to. But the next day they got one in I guess







.
I think they sell as soon as they get stock. so I would just order it and see what happens.


----------



## plywood99

Just installed the o-rings from WASD keyboards. Quite the difference in the sound of the keyboard.
It is much more mild now and that hard cack cack plasticky sound is gone.
Cherry blue's with o-ring mod = a delight to use.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> Just installed the o-rings from WASD keyboards. Quite the difference in the sound of the keyboard.
> It is much more mild now and that hard cack cack plasticky sound is gone.
> Cherry blue's with o-ring mod = a delight to use.


Which hardness did you get? I've been thinking about getting the hardest of the 3 for both my blue switch keyboards Also debating between the TK and the Trigger for my other comp at home.


----------



## mironccr345

^ A couple pages back, he mention he got 50A-R. I have them as well on my QFR Reds. You cant get the O-Rings HERE.


----------



## noilly

Any word on when the Reds will be back in stock?


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> Which hardness did you get? I've been thinking about getting the hardest of the 3 for both my blue switch keyboards Also debating between the TK and the Trigger for my other comp at home.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^ A couple pages back, he mention he got 50A-R. I have them as well on my QFR Reds. You cant get the O-Rings HERE.


Yuppers got the 50a hardness o-rings.
50a is still quite soft, much softer than typical o-rings that you'd find in say a faucet or pneumatic guns.
50a is a hardness rating, the "a" after the 50 shows which scale is being used.
A typical rubber band has a hardness of 25a.


----------



## Artifact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> It does not look non-standard size. Well the layout is obviously a bit non-orthodox as its "half-tenkelyess" in the sense of having skipped the arrow keys cluster but the keys themselves are standard size as far as I can tell.
> 
> Heres couple of shots of mine. Unfortunately there was no browns available so I went with the reds which are ok for me as well. Nordic layout.


Look at the gap between the spacebar and right Alt, and how it aligns with the gap between the [,] and [.] keys above it. Compare that to other keyboards and you'll realize that the spacebar is actually longer than standard. Very annoying if you use custom keycaps, which I do. Also, where the rest of the keys on the bottom row are of identical size on the QFR, they're uneven on this keyboard.

I just don't understand why they would do this, seeing as the alphanumeric section isn't affected by the "half tenkeyless" design at all. I'd buy this keyboard in a heartbeat if it weren't for this glaring issue.


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> Look at the gap between the spacebar and right Alt, and how it aligns with the gap between the [,] and [.] keys above it. Compare that to other keyboards and you'll realize that the spacebar is actually longer than standard. Very annoying if you use custom keycaps, which I do. Also, where the rest of the keys on the bottom row are of identical size on the QFR, they're uneven on this keyboard.
> 
> I just don't understand why they would do this, seeing as the alphanumeric section isn't affected by the "half tenkeyless" design at all. I'd buy this keyboard in a heartbeat if it weren't for this glaring issue.


Artifact, I don't know where you're from but the layout you quoted is NOT the standard layout for the Quickfire TK keyboards.
The layout Carniflex is showing is for Korean maybe, I'm not totally for sure. But it is not the standard layout.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> Artifact, I don't know where you're from but the layout you quoted is NOT the standard layout for the Quickfire TK keyboards.
> The layout Carniflex is showing is for Korean maybe, I'm not totally for sure. But it is not the standard layout.


It's clearly a Nordic layout, not Korean.

If you look at the official US product pictures, the same alignment of those gaps exist:
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=10019#


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> It's clearly a Nordic layout, not Korean.
> 
> If you look at the official US product pictures, the same alignment of those gaps exist:
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=10019#


Thanks for clarification on the layout.








As for the length of the spacebar, I have 5 other keyboards here.
3 of the 5 have the spacebar line up with the M key, 2 of them has it line up with the , key.
So thats 3 keyboards lining up with M , and 3 keyboards lining up with ,.








Honestly I never even noticed a difference till it was pointed out to me. Never had a problem with my typing with a "short" spacebar or with a "long" one.


----------



## Vowels

Is there still no news on when the brown switches will be available in NA?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> Look at the gap between the spacebar and right Alt, and how it aligns with the gap between the [,] and [.] keys above it. Compare that to other keyboards and you'll realize that the spacebar is actually longer than standard. Very annoying if you use custom keycaps, which I do. Also, where the rest of the keys on the bottom row are of identical size on the QFR, they're uneven on this keyboard.
> 
> I just don't understand why they would do this, seeing as the alphanumeric section isn't affected by the "half tenkeyless" design at all. I'd buy this keyboard in a heartbeat if it weren't for this glaring issue.


The spacebar is the same size as it is on my other mech keyboard - Thermaltake eSports G unit. By my measuring stick its approx 117 mm long on both keyboards. On G-Unit next to spacebar to the right, however, theres only 3 keys, but on the TK theres 4 keys, windows key and the Fn key are same size as the letter keys but Alt and Ctrl are little smaller than on the Thermaltake unit. Sorry for the crappy phone pic, at work atm so dont have my camera at hand.

The thermaltake unit is also with Nordic layout. Now, to be honest, I'm not sure if the Thermatake one is "standard" layout or not, but as far as keycaps go most of the keys seems like they can be switched between the keyboards, other than the ones with different size obviously. I have not tried to switch the keycaps between the keyboards so far ofc as I have been happy with the current ones on the TK so far. Hope this helps and feel free to ask if you think I can help with some information which can be hard to find in the net.


----------



## Artifact

You gentlemen are missing the point. The term "standard" here means that if you buy a replacement Cherry MX key cap set, the key caps are most likely to fit such keyboards as Filcos and the QFR perfectly. The fact that you happen to have other keyboards with similar bottom row spacing to the TK is irrelevant, because standard is standard.

I'll just repost the comment that has been going around TK threads and reviews illustrating this issue, with pictures:

"A youtube partner of mines found out some of the keycaps are non-standard on the TK, He got all, except his Spacebar to fit using a standard cherry keycap set. see: http://derpy.me/zzPry and http://derpy.me/em1Ip , He also said the CTRL key is actually the same size as the TAB key if going by cherry key cap standards."




Doesn't look too good does it? Not the end of the world either, but enough to put me off from this board for now.

If you don't care because you use the stock key caps anyway, fine, but that doesn't make this less of an issue. Keep in mind that the keys are going to become shiny after a while and unless someone starts selling key cap sets specifically for the TK, you are going to be stuck with those. Maybe you don't care about that either, but I do and I'm not the only one.

Another thing to note is that because of the backlighting, the keyboard uses Cherry stabilizers rather than Costar ones, which is another downside.


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> <---SNIP.


Err.....
Not missing the point at all. The TK is a compact keyboard.
Every compact keyboard I have seen makes some kind of concession / compromise to get as much functionality as they can
in a compact form.
If it doesn't suit you that's fine, but don't try to make this out to be some "the standards has been broken" issue because it isn't.


----------



## Artifact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> Err.....
> Not missing the point at all. The TK is a compact keyboard.
> Every compact keyboard I have seen makes some kind of concession / compromise to get as much functionality as they can
> in a compact form.


How many keyboards have you seen? 2? The QFR is compact and doesn't have this problem. So do all the TKL Filco keyboards and many others.

This _is_ an issue, and your post-purchase rationalization doesn't prove otherwise.


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifact*
> 
> How many keyboards have you seen? 2? The QFR is compact and doesn't have this problem. So do all the TKL Filco keyboards and many others.
> 
> This _is_ an issue, and your post-purchase rationalization doesn't prove otherwise.


You mean it's an issue for you, because I have no problems with it.
Could be mistaken but it looks like the spacebar on the TK is the same size as the one used on the Logitech G710 board. So maybe some standard was used, just not the one you wanted.

But I did find this for you.

http://puu.sh/1M916/d5f4a3715b40dae117f9b85eae6efc8e

Should help you with that sour feeling your having.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plywood99*
> 
> You mean it's an issue for you, because I have no problems with it.
> Could be mistaken but it looks like the spacebar on the TK is the same size as the one used on the Logitech G710 board. So maybe some standard was used, just not the one you wanted.
> 
> But I did find this for you.
> 
> http://puu.sh/1M916/d5f4a3715b40dae117f9b85eae6efc8e
> 
> Should help you with that sour feeling your having.


It's an issue because the spacebar is non-standard length meaning that it is not compatible with a standard keycap set which many people buy to get a more personalized or better looking keyboard (keyboards with all white key caps are sexy). In fact, it will most likely be impossible to get a keycap for it in a custom color.


----------



## plywood99

Sigh....

Look at this keyboard for what it is. A COMPACT KEYBOARD.
Some peeps hate the way you cant have a delete key and numpad at the same time.
That,s life. Don't buy this board.
What's that? You don't like the spacebar sizing.... Ohh... OK
Buy something else. Problem solved.

See how easy it is.


----------



## mironccr345

lol, you guys.







I think it kind of looks cool with the black space bar. Maybe even customize it to where you can mix both keycaps to look more uniformed.

Like this?


Or even this?


I understand both point of views, just trying to shed some light on the situation.








You can also contact CMCarter and see if he can help you out?


----------



## willywill

Also coming in white


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Also coming in white
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Judging by the white LED's, I take it those are the MX Brown Switches?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> Also coming in white


I too would guess that it is brown switches but the white keyboard it self... How?

Btw can't so spoiler on phone will fix it later


----------



## plywood99

Hmm...
That white has got me thinking...

Maybe I will do a wood shell for my TK.








I've already had it apart to see how it ticks. (Yes I'm crazy like that. Everything I own I take apart to see how it works and such.)
Some 5/4 by 8 Poplar would look mighty fine on this board I'm thinking.


----------



## mironccr345

^ That would be something I'd like to see.


----------



## rievhardt

the white shell is just a prototype and isnt for sale...yet, they just wanted to see the reactions of the crowd if it would be a hit.

if that shell is made of abs...it would be a pain maintaining it as white though...
I doubt they'll make it as a pbt...


----------



## dcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> the white shell is just a prototype and isnt for sale...yet, they just wanted to see the reactions of the crowd if it would be a hit.
> 
> if that shell is made of abs...it would be a pain maintaining it as white though...
> I doubt they'll make it as a pbt...


I had hope the the white shell is not for sale yet.......CAUSE I STILL CAN'T FIND A BROWN SWITCH ONE YET. Come on CM!!!! Get on that.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcloud*
> 
> I had hope the the white shell is not for sale yet.......CAUSE I STILL CAN'T FIND A BROWN SWITCH ONE YET. Come on CM!!!! Get on that.


its going to be hard finding a CM TK with Brown switches, remember Logitech bought all the Brown switches for their 710+.


----------



## Omega215d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willywill*
> 
> its going to be hard finding a CM TK with Brown switches, remember Logitech bought all the Brown switches for their 710+.


Meanwhile Cooler Master has exclusivity in the US on green switches. It would be nice to see a TK with green switches and backlighting.


----------



## willywill

I would love to see that happen, i want to give Greens a try but without spending $100, i love black switches but i need that tactile feedback from the blues, right now my daily keyboard is a old IBM Model M, the keys are perfect but its to big if i want a mid-sized keyboard


----------



## golfergolfer

:O THE WHITE SHELL <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JkSi5rQF_eI#!

at 2:05 ish I WANT but I just got my blue at christmas....


----------



## babbudoiu

Maybe a stupid question but, how do i know when nkro is enabled instead the 6 keys roll over? There isn't any kind of indicator. And what's the point in using 6 keys when there is nkro?


----------



## Artifact

I believe NKRO only works in PS/2 mode.

Never mind.


----------



## tbris84

Is there any update on when these TK Browns are hitting the virtual shelves? I'm dying here!


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babbudoiu*
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but, how do i know when nkro is enabled instead the 6 keys roll over? There isn't any kind of indicator. And what's the point in using 6 keys when there is nkro?


You can either test here, or download AquaKeyTest.
Just simply press down as many keys as you can, if more than 6 keys register you have NKRO enabled.


----------



## KipH

One of the funny things about NKRO, is that it does not matter. 6+4kro is plenty. Unless you have 6 fingers on a hand or need your whole face to register correctly for some odd reason. For the TK, the ability to turn nkro off is because it can cause compatibility issues with some computers, like Mac;s I think. I would leave it on unless there is a reason to turn it off.


----------



## Artifact

Some people play games by rolling their face on the keyboard (example: mages in WoW). This is where NKRO comes to play.


----------



## BoredErica

What's the pros of this vs the Storm Trigger? Or, I suppose, this is supposed to be a cheaper model...


----------



## Artifact

Aside from price, the pro is that it's a compact keyboard, if that's what one prefers.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What's the pros of this vs the Storm Trigger? Or, I suppose, this is supposed to be a cheaper model...


The Trigger is a full size keyboard where as the TK overlaps the 10 key portion with the arrows and ins/del, home/end, and page up/page down section. Turning off the numlock disables the 10key so the other features are available. The Trigger has a few macro keys where as the TK does not. The Trigger is red back lit only at the moment, the jury is still out if the Trigger Green (green backlighting with green MX switches) will be available any time soon. The trigger is fully programmable where there TK is not, as I understand it. Those are the biggest differences I can think of. The Trigger has a USB Pass-Through the TK doesn't I hope this helps.

-edit

Added the USB Pass Through feature.


----------



## babbudoiu

I've tried aquakeytest but pressing fn+esc does nothing, the keyboard is always in 6nkey mode. How do i enable nkro?


----------



## plywood99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babbudoiu*
> 
> I've tried aquakeytest but pressing fn+esc does nothing, the keyboard is always in 6nkey mode. How do i enable nkro?


Hold down FN key till it lights up.
Hold down the N key and tap ESC.
To go back to 6 key mode hold down the 6 key and tap ESC.


----------



## floodo1

Pretty sure that all Quickfire keyboards have the "non-standard" key sizes for the CTRL / ALT / Windows / Fn keys. They are not the only manufacturer ever to do this as the Razer Black widow has the same arrangement and the Noppoo Choc Mini is very similar.

The typical key sizes in the CTRL / ALT / WINDOWS / SPACEBAR / etc row are (from left to right are)
1.25 1.25 1.25 spacebar 1.25 1.25 1.25 1.25

Whereas Coolermaster have gone with
1.5 1.0 1.5 spacebar 1.5 1.0 1.0 1.5

Notes:
I will refer to the "lower left" cluster, meaning the CTRL, Windows, and ALT keys to the left of the spacebar.
I will refer to the "lower right" cluster, meaning the ALT, Windows, Menu/FN, and CTRL keys to the right of the spacebar.

*Implications for directly replacing keycaps (aka finding replacement keys that are exactly the same size / profile):*
A) The spacebar is a non-standard size because a typical lower left is 3.75 spaces wide, while the CM layout is 4.0 wide. The lower right is the same overall width on both, 5.0 spaces. Consequently the CM spacebar is 0.25 spaces narrower.

B) The CTRL and ALT keys cannot be replaced with any key that is the same size / profile. These keys are R1 1x1.5 and
The only replacement keycap available in the 1.5 width is the "TAB" key for row 3 (R3 1x1.5).

C) The Windows and Menu/FN keys can be replaced, but not with typical keys. Typical replacement keycaps will be 1x1.25 instead of 1x1. HOWEVER, because these keys are R1 1x1 they can easily be replaced since that size is commonly used for the ZXCV row!!! Most likely you will have to get custom printing but the size / profile (R1 1x1) is readily available, so replacements will feel the same.

*Implications if you're willing to accept some "issues"*
D) The CTRL and ALT keys CAN be replaced with typical replacements if you're willing to accept that the replacements are fractionally smaller. After all the typical key is R1 1x1.25 which is just a narrower version of R1x1.5. If you do this you end up with larger gaps around these keys.

E) Here comes the tricky part. Take a look at the spacings between the switches on the lower left. The typical spacing is 1.25 between each switch. Fortunately the CoolerMaster layout ALSO has 1.25 between each switch!! So if you replace the CTRL and ALT keys with typical 1x1.25 replacement keycaps the extra gap that you get between them lets you drop in a typical Windows replacement key sized at 1x1.25!! As is always the case with using the 1.25 wide CTRL and ALT keys you end up with wider gaps to the left of CTRL and between ALT and the spacebar, but at least you're using standard size keycaps!

*TLDR: The funky sizing means no replacing the spacebar, but if you're willing to have some extra gaps or different profiles it's possible to replace most / all the keys.*

*Lower left solutions:*
*Option 1)* Correct Profile but with Gaps: Use typical replacements (R1 1x1.25). Only downside is that the control key is slightly indented compared to the rest of the left side of the keyboard, and there is a gap between ALT and spacebar.
*Option 2)* Wrong Profile but NO GAPS: Use "TAB" key replacements (R3 1x1.5) for CTRL and ALT, then use some 1x1 key for Windows replacement. I'd suggest using R3 1x1 for Windows that way all three keys are the R3 profile so it's not so noticeable. Some people might like this better since R3 is pretty flat and R1 is angled quite a bit (sorta how some people like reversing the spacebar).

*Lower right solutions:*
*- - - -*Replace Windows and Menu/FN with 1x1 keys of your choosing. Nothing else fits because the switches are 1.0 apart so you CANNOT use wider replacements.
*Option 1)* Correct Profile but with lots of gaps: Same as Option 1 above, except this time you get gaps on both sides of CTRL and ALT.
*Option 2)* Wrong Profile but NO GAPS: Same as Option 2 above. Same advice holds that if you're with "TAB" keys for CTRL and ALT you should probably also go R3 profile for Windows and Menu/Fn so that all the keys in the cluster are the same R3 profile.


----------



## BoredErica

Thanks for the information guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I saw one of the quickfires for about $50 or $60 at Fry's today if anyone lives near one.


----------



## zflamewing

@ floodo1 WASD lists their key sets as full compatible with the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid. It is possible that CM might use different spacings and key sizes on the new TK but when I use my QFR side by side with my ducky I don't find any finger alignment issues between them as a personal observation.

I'm still researching what I want to use as a replacement board for my MS Ergo. Having to adjust to it's key stroke and spacing is really getting to annoy me after using mechanicals everywhere but my Linux box


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> @ floodo1 WASD lists their key sets as full compatible with the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid. It is possible that CM might use different spacings and key sizes on the new TK but when I use my QFR side by side with my ducky I don't find any finger alignment issues between them as a personal observation.


The QFR and Trigger both use standard key spacings, just like Ducky, whereas the Quickfire Pro and TK do not. Also, if you look closely you can see that even the Pro and TK are different from each other because the Pro had 1.5x size alts and a 6x spacebar, while the TK has 1.25x alts and a 6.5x spacebar.


----------



## MkO611

I wonder when the white shell one will come out..
Their store doesn't seem to have it yet


----------



## AdventR

Saw the TK with Brown switches on CM Store USA yesterday. Ordered it and got an email today cancelling it because apparently that was an error. Was told in the email they will not be available until LATE MARCH. So... first they were delayed until January, then I heard mid-February from someone at CM and now late March. Will Brown switches ever be available? -sigh-


----------



## MkO611

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdventR*
> 
> Was told in the email they will not be available until LATE MARCH.


Oh wow. I was really hoping they would come out soon. But late march...
Guess i'll just get a Ducky


----------



## Reaper84

I live in South Africa and got my brand new Quickfire TK with Brown switches on Tuesday so why do we get it here and yet its out of stock for you guys until late March?


----------



## mironccr345

Pics Please!!!


----------



## tbris84

Oh well, looks like I'll be getting something else. Not waiting until March for this thing.


----------



## lowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper84*
> 
> I live in South Africa and got my brand new Quickfire TK with Brown switches on Tuesday so why do we get it here and yet its out of stock for you guys until late March?


Probably has to do with the fact that the US version has white backplating instead of brown.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowtek*
> 
> Probably has to do with the fact that the US version has white backplating instead of brown.


They changed the brown switch backplate color for the US version? While alligning the backplate and LED color makes since I wasn't aware that was the case for the US version.


----------



## Reaper84

Forgot to take pics. Will do tonight but I haven't heard of a white backplate either

Mine looks white when the LED's are on though. You cannot tell that its brown

I am still getting used to the switches. Came from a Quickfire rapid with black switches

Im pretty sure mine is the US version as well.


----------



## Omega215d

I'm waiting for the green switch version myself. Curiosity will kill my wallet...


----------



## Reaper84

OK got some pics. Im not good at taking pics and it doesnt help using a HTC one X either


----------



## Omega215d

The pics are fine and the detail is pretty decent as well. You can see a hint of brown on that back plate and the space bar is a bit longer than normal with the keys to the right of it becoming more square.

I really do like the white back lighting on it. It looks pretty classy.


----------



## zflamewing

That first pic really shows off the brown back plate. That is a very clean looking setup. The debate about which keyboard to get next is still a bit undecided.


----------



## lowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> They changed the brown switch backplate color for the US version? While alligning the backplate and LED color makes since I wasn't aware that was the case for the US version.


Yes, CM's Carter has said this before. Not sure if it was on this forum or some other one (probably at Geekhack). I always found a brown backplate to be a really odd choice, so I'm glad they switched over to white even with this lengthy delay.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowtek*
> 
> Yes, CM's Carter has said this before. Not sure if it was on this forum or some other one (probably at Geekhack). I always found a brown backplate to be a really odd choice, so I'm glad they switched over to white even with this lengthy delay.


I was just about to say something about the brown backplate as well, when all lite up, doesn't look good, imo.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was just about to say something about the brown backplate as well, when all lite up, doesn't look good, imo.


If they used that same feature on the rest of the Storm line that's backlit I'd likely get a trigger. Till then the TK's are likely winner from the CM camp for me.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> If they used that same feature on the rest of the Storm line that's backlit I'd likely get a trigger. Till then the TK's are likely winner from the CM camp for me.


I hope they do change it to white. if not, I'll do an Ergo-Clear mod to my QFR Reds.


----------



## Mugabuga

My TK with MX Blues gets here Tuesday. It's my first mechanical keyboard, can't wait.


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ What kind of dell crap are you rocking now?


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^^ What kind of dell crap are you rocking now?


SK-8110. It's okay, but I'd like back lighting and its pretty big and uncomfortable for my current setup.


----------



## mtbush

Did anyone happen to order the brown switch/white LED late last week? My order went from "awaiting fulfillment" on Friday to "pending" status today.
I'm beginning to think that the inadvertently put up the brown board for sale when there was no stock, if that's the case my CC has already been charged and I'm not too happy about that...


----------



## Accuracy158

I just bought a Ducky Shine 2... Probably should have went with this or the CM Trigger just for the price difference







I'm a little bit hesitant about the rubberized finish on some of the CoolerMasters.


----------



## mtbush

Okay, I just finished a chat with CM Storm's Online support and my concerns were substantiated. They were selling a product as an in-stock item when they technically had no stock to fulfill orders. The same agent that I got yesterday told me it should ship today, without hesitation. Below is the chat transcript, at no single point in the conversation did he offer an apology or acknowledge any wrong doing on Coolermaster's behalf for charging my CC (not an authorization) for the full amount. I'm filing a report with the BBB at this very moment because I'm at the mercy of waiting on the store manager to contact to be do a chargeback, which is completely unacceptable. Needless to say that he didn't provide me the opportunity to respond as he immediately ended the chat after his last response.

A response from CM Storm Carter would be appreciated to get this matter resolved as quickly as possible.

Jeremy DeLong 12:12:54 PM
_the brown switch keyboard is not available until the 2nd week of March.
the person in charge of store should have emailed you this information and asked if you want to hold order until stock arrives
or if you want to cancel the order_

ME 12:15:16 PM
_Why do you guys have the most convoluted ordering process, it shouldn't have been available on the website if it wasn't even in stock. Plus my CC was charged for the full amount...which is pretty unorthodox for a "pre-sale" item_

Jeremy DeLong 12:16:50 PM
_it wasnt a presale item. we have 4 people order the same board and we did not have it available for purchase. We are currently looking into the issue but the boards release was pushed back until March.
CC are charged at time of order and then we are emailed that the payment was accepted_

ME 12:17:09 PM
_I also chatted you yesterday if you remember and you said it should ship today..._

Jeremy DeLong 12:18:14 PM
_i did not look at the item for shipping i simply looked at the order date which was friday. We are not here on Saturday and Sunday and the first day of processing was yesterday or Monday. if the product was available it would have shipped today, but they cannot ship a product that we do not physically have_

ME 12:18:57 PM
_There issn't a need to get snarky_

Jeremy DeLong 12:19:14 PM
_im not im stating the facts_

matt bush 12:19:22 PM
_Please cancel my order and refund my money, I'll take this up with BBB_

Jeremy DeLong 12:19:54 PM
_store manager will be in contact with you to get CC info to do a charge back

have a great day!_


----------



## Mugabuga

Just got my blue TK in today. My first mechanical keyboard, and I'm loving it so far. If anyone has questions I'd be glad to try and answer.


----------



## rievhardt

CM sales support are quite ****ty...
I have a bad experience on their support tech too.

I was asking if their new X6 would possibly fit my case,
the tech asked me for my case and said that he'll check and wait.
he made me wait and then just disappeared in the chat like nothing happened.

I wish they filter their tech support applicants better and fire these useless support tech because it's making CM look bad.

even with that experience though I still bought a CM TK.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> Okay, I just finished a chat with CM Storm's Online support and my concerns were substantiated. They were selling a product as an in-stock item when they technically had no stock to fulfill orders. The same agent that I got yesterday told me it should ship today, without hesitation. Below is the chat transcript, at no single point in the conversation did he offer an apology or acknowledge any wrong doing on Coolermaster's behalf for charging my CC (not an authorization) for the full amount. I'm filing a report with the BBB at this very moment because I'm at the mercy of waiting on the store manager to contact to be do a chargeback, which is completely unacceptable. Needless to say that he didn't provide me the opportunity to respond as he immediately ended the chat after his last response.
> 
> A response from CM Storm Carter would be appreciated to get this matter resolved as quickly as possible.
> 
> Jeremy DeLong 12:12:54 PM
> _the brown switch keyboard is not available until the 2nd week of March.
> the person in charge of store should have emailed you this information and asked if you want to hold order until stock arrives
> or if you want to cancel the order_
> 
> ME 12:15:16 PM
> _Why do you guys have the most convoluted ordering process, it shouldn't have been available on the website if it wasn't even in stock. Plus my CC was charged for the full amount...which is pretty unorthodox for a "pre-sale" item_
> 
> Jeremy DeLong 12:16:50 PM
> _it wasnt a presale item. we have 4 people order the same board and we did not have it available for purchase. We are currently looking into the issue but the boards release was pushed back until March.
> CC are charged at time of order and then we are emailed that the payment was accepted_
> 
> ME 12:17:09 PM
> _I also chatted you yesterday if you remember and you said it should ship today..._
> 
> Jeremy DeLong 12:18:14 PM
> _i did not look at the item for shipping i simply looked at the order date which was friday. We are not here on Saturday and Sunday and the first day of processing was yesterday or Monday. if the product was available it would have shipped today, but they cannot ship a product that we do not physically have_
> 
> ME 12:18:57 PM
> _There issn't a need to get snarky_
> 
> Jeremy DeLong 12:19:14 PM
> _im not im stating the facts_
> 
> matt bush 12:19:22 PM
> _Please cancel my order and refund my money, I'll take this up with BBB_
> 
> Jeremy DeLong 12:19:54 PM
> _store manager will be in contact with you to get CC info to do a charge back
> 
> have a great day!_


Are you serious? You're contacting the BBB over that? They must have had a technical error, causing the product to be listed as in stock. The fact that your card was automatically charged for an order you placed online is normal. Just cancel the order and move on, the charge will be reversed within a few days. It's a credit card so it's not like it was your money to begin with, they are holding virtual bank money for a few days.


----------



## mtbush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Are you serious? You're contacting the BBB over that? They must have had a technical error, causing the product to be listed as in stock. The fact that your card was automatically charged for an order you placed online is normal. Just cancel the order and move on, the charge will be reversed within a few days. It's a credit card so it's not like it was your money to begin with, they are holding virtual bank money for a few days.


Keep in mind this was 2nd time dealing with same individual and his attitude was very nonchalant the first go-round. After working in sales and customer service for what seems like an eternity I feel like a little bit of apathy could have gone a long ways in regards to the situation, especially from someone who carries the title "Customer Support Specialist". Them charging my card isn't that big of a deal, but it's the principle of the matter, even if their webstore said that the KB was out of stock and that I had to pay upfront to pre-order that would have been acceptable. But, it showed in-stock, my order went to fulfillment status, I was told it would ship today, then back to pending no-stock...sorry it will be another month...oh, you want to cancel? oh you want your money back...someone will be in touch, goodbye...

I've contacted my bank and have disputed the charge, I think they provide the merchant 7 days to respond. I just don't think that this is a good way to do business and as of right now my order is still open and no one from CM has contacted me.


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Are you serious? You're contacting the BBB over that? They must have had a technical error, causing the product to be listed as in stock. The fact that your card was automatically charged for an order you placed online is normal. *Just cancel the order and move on, the charge will be reversed within a few days. It's a credit card so it's not like it was your money to begin with, they are holding virtual bank money for a few days*.


+1


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> Keep in mind this was 2nd time dealing with same individual and his attitude was very nonchalant the first go-round. After working in sales and customer service for what seems like an eternity *I feel like a little bit of apathy could have gone a long ways in regards to the situation*, especially from someone who carries the title "Customer Support Specialist". Them charging my card isn't that big of a deal, but it's the principle of the matter, even if their webstore said that the KB was out of stock and that I had to pay upfront to pre-order that would have been acceptable. But, it showed in-stock, my order went to fulfillment status, I was told it would ship today, then back to pending no-stock...sorry it will be another month...oh, you want to cancel? oh you want your money back...someone will be in touch, goodbye...
> 
> I've contacted my bank and have disputed the charge, I think they provide the merchant 7 days to respond. I just don't think that this is a good way to do business and as of right now my order is still open and no one from CM has contacted me.


So you disputed a transaction that was made 3 business days ago, after the customer service rep told you that someone will be in touch to have your transaction cancelled and refunded? Having worked in customer service myself at one point, I can tell you that there's nothing worse than customers who raise a fuss over trivial things.

I agree with you that "apathy" would have been the most appropriate response.


----------



## FoxWolf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> So you disputed a transaction that was made 3 business days ago, after the customer customer service rep told you that someone will be in touch to have your transaction cancelled and refunded? Having worked in customer service myself at one point, I can tell you that there's nothing worse than customers who raise a fuss over trivial things.
> 
> I agree with you that "apathy" would have been the most appropriate response.


It seems like a perfectly understandable reaction to me, given that a) the rep in question had already told him something that turned out not to be true (that the keyboard would ship on Monday) and b) that the tone of the rep was one of defensiveness rather than one of apology after making a mistake.

Under such circumstances, it seems completely natural to assume that the whole "we'll get in touch" thing is bull****, and either it'll never happen, or it'll happen so slowly that the CC dispute window closes, at which point the company could simply ignore him until he gives up.


----------



## kazuyamishima

Man I have to say. I really like the direction cooler master is taking with these keyboards they make. Instead of adding more USB hubs, pictures of ninjas and all kinds of other things, they seem to emphasize performance with a simple understated design and decent build quality. I personally think that as far as "gaming keyboards" go, these look super nice. Their last keyboards were also very affordable, and offered many different configurations including tenkeyless, different switches etc.

Have to say, very impressed. Another good thing is the availability of brands like Cooler Master. My Filco I had to import and there are almost no vendors. These are available everywhere.


----------



## zflamewing

I agree it seems like they've really taken the critique of the original QFRs being over branded to heart. I didn't think the orginal QFR was that bad till I started seeing the photo's of the newer reduced branding version. I'm in the market for a 3rd mechanical, my Ducky Shine II is on my main comp at home and the QFR is on the desk at work. I think I'm down to the TK, waiting on the XT, a Filco MJ 2 Ninja, or going with a 2nd Ducky Shine II and get a different back light color. I really like the looks of the brown back plate with the white LEDs on the brown version of the TK, though I understand it's getting a white coating when it's released.


----------



## mtbush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> So you disputed a transaction that was made 3 business days ago, after the customer customer service rep told you that someone will be in touch to have your transaction cancelled and refunded? Having worked in customer service myself at one point, I can tell you that there's nothing worse than customers who raise a fuss over trivial things.
> 
> I agree with you that "apathy" would have been the most appropriate response.


Nothing is trivial when it comes down to the procurement of services/goods from a vendor. Why? Because it always involves the customers money and it also sets the tone in regards to how they view their customers pre and post sale. I completely understand your position and maybe I did react too quickly, but I have yet to hear anything back from CoolerMaster in regards to a refund. I should also clarify one more thing, the purchase was made with my debit card, not my CC, so yes I'm still out the money... not the banks.


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> Nothing is trivial when it comes down to the procurement of services/goods from a vendor. Why? Because it always involves the customers money and it also sets the tone in regards to how they view their customers pre and post sale. I completely understand your position and maybe I did react too quickly, but I have yet to hear anything back from CoolerMaster in regards to a refund. I should also clarify one more thing, the purchase was made with my debit card, not my CC, so yes I'm still out the money... not the banks.


Any resolution to your refund situation yet?


----------



## mtbush

Coolermaster's store manager emailed me to arrange a time he could call. We traded emails and I specified a 2 hour window in which he could call me so I could give him my CC info. Guess what? I never heard back from until 2 hours after the fact via email. I honestly don't think you could get any more unprofessional than this, to reach to a customer to specify a time to resolve the situation and don't even bother calling back...it's just unacceptable.

So no, I still haven't received a refund. I've initiated a dispute with my bank, hopefully I get this resolved this week.
I WILL NEVER do business again with CoolerMaster, whether it be direct or indirect (retail). I've probably spent $700-800 on their cases, peripherals etc over the past 5-6 years for myself, friends and clients....never again.


----------



## KipH

That seems a bit over the top. CM is a good customer service company. There rep on here, CMCarter, is a great guy. Talk to him, see what he says.


----------



## mtbush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> That seems a bit over the top. CM is a good customer service company. There rep on here, CMCarter, is a great guy. Talk to him, see what he says.


I'm only stating the facts. If it's "over the top" it's on CM not me, why would I want to continue to support a company that doesn't care about their customers? I reached out to Carter on my first post and have yet to hear anything back and doubt I will at this point.


----------



## Desmolas

What is going on with the supply of these keyboards in the UK with ANY switch type configuration? I cant seem to find them anywhere and the few major retailers that do have them listed are pending stock. I ordered an MX Red on 18/01/13 from dabs.com and they are still awaiting stock. Amazon has some listed as in stock from some German company but its gonna skin me £86 inc delivery and im not paying that much over the RRP of £70.

I really love the TKL design as i have a pull out keyboard and mouse desk-shelve and keyboards have gotten too big these days, cramping my mouse space.


----------



## GForceXIII

Do these use standard sized key caps?
I've heard that the trigger uses slightly smaller keycaps like my i-rocks keyboard, and I make too much mistakes when typing on them.


----------



## KipH

This AND the iRock have standard size keys. I have both and a set of standard keys I bought and it fits. Now, some of the keys may not be standard size, like space or Ctrl or Alt, but all the letters/numbers/F# and such will be.

iRock Has the ? in an odd spot but that was easy to get used to. The QFR does seem small to type on, but again, after a single session on it I got used to it. And I am not a good typer at all, at all! I use 2.5 fingers on each hand to type.


----------



## tbris84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> Coolermaster's store manager emailed me to arrange a time he could call. We traded emails and I specified a 2 hour window in which he could call me so I could give him my CC info. Guess what? I never heard back from until 2 hours after the fact via email. I honestly don't think you could get any more unprofessional than this, to reach to a customer to specify a time to resolve the situation and don't even bother calling back...it's just unacceptable.
> 
> So no, I still haven't received a refund. I've initiated a dispute with my bank, hopefully I get this resolved this week.
> I WILL NEVER do business again with CoolerMaster, whether it be direct or indirect (retail). I've probably spent $700-800 on their cases, peripherals etc over the past 5-6 years for myself, friends and clients....never again.


That's crazy.


----------



## worx

How do these compare to the Quickfire 10-keyless Rapid? Do they have the same build quality and will the key lettering fade out?


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> How do these compare to the Quickfire 10-keyless Rapid? Do they have the same build quality and will the key lettering fade out?


Nope.
QFR is made by costar, TK is made by iOne.


----------



## FoxWolf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gubz*
> 
> Nope.
> QFR is made by costar, TK is made by iOne.


TK is not made by iOne (or Costar). According to CM, the OEM is some other company that doesn't get discussed much but is behind some fairly large-scale recent releases.


----------



## Gubz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoxWolf1*
> 
> TK is not made by iOne (or Costar). According to CM, the OEM is some other company that doesn't get discussed much but is behind some fairly large-scale recent releases.


Ah, I see.
Maybe the TK is made by the same OEM as DAS..?


----------



## CMCarter

Sorry guys, I have been on several business trips recently and haven't been active on the forum. Let me know if any of these issues are still unresolved.

I apologize for any inconveniences this glitch may have caused anyone.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Sorry guys, I have been on several business trips recently and haven't been active on the forum. Let me know if any of these issues are still unresolved.
> 
> I apologize for any inconveniences this glitch may have caused anyone.


When are the TK MX Browns going on sale? Will if have a brown or white back plate?


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> When are the TK MX Browns going on sale? Will if have a brown or white back plate?


To help CM Carter out, we have had those on order for our retailers since last year, but there have been a few delays, our current eta is late March for this specific item.


----------



## CoolerMasterUSA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> I'm only stating the facts. If it's "over the top" it's on CM not me, why would I want to continue to support a company that doesn't care about their customers? I reached out to Carter on my first post and have yet to hear anything back and doubt I will at this point.


*Completely agree given your situation. I believe I already have the information i need to rectify this. I will PM you to confirm the order number etc.*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolerMasterUSA*
> 
> To help CM Carter out, we have had those on order for our retailers since last year, but there have been a few delays, our current eta is late March for this specific item.


Thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## plywood99

Nice to see CM reps on board again.


----------



## KipH

Like I said, Carter and CoolerMasterUSA do good work. CM is a large and many partitioned company, so sometimes things fall in the cracks. But they have guys like them to see to it that they are not forgotten. I was beginning to worry, but happy now I know they are on it. I consider the problem fixed or as good as


----------



## toatoa

If you cooler master guys ever do a revision of this keyboard please slightly alter it to this. Same keyboard layout but with 4 more keys on top of the numpad.


----------



## skyn3t

well looks like Cooler master start to lef costumers behind, I'm waiting two yes TWO months for my keyboard replacement and they keep push me month to month. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Desmolas

Going to leave a mini review here since i've had this keyboard just over 2 weeks. Ill let you guys know what its been like to actually live with.

It is my first mechanical keyboard and as such I don't really have anything to compare it to. Like everybody everywhere said it would, it has increased my typing speed. But it has sensitive keys causing many more typos than i ever had with my old G19. Still, i feel this is something I am just going to get used to and is more my fault than the keyboards fault.

Build quality is top notch. For being a portable Lan keyboard the thing is heavy! But i actually love that about it. It feels solid, and it doesn't slide around my desk which is important as this was something i was worried about. I have a small pullout keyboard and mouse shelve and a small, light keyboard could be shimmying its way off the side! Luckily its been doing no such thing. The individually back-lit keys are bright as you could want and the slowly pulsing setting is gorgeous.

One irritating thing is getting to and operating the Bios. For me, i have to spam Num/Lock and Del at the same time to make sure the Numpad/Arrowpad hybrid is in the right mode to register a Del press. Then, inputting any values is a case of hoping back and forward through the modes to highlight what i want and change the value using the Numpads + and - keys. Its probably the one rare case i will need both a Numpad and Arrowpad at the same time but I do miss a full size keyboard in this instance (The number row doesn't work with my bios for some reason=/)

Overall, I am very happy with the keyboard and feel it is a great sidegrade to my Logitech G19. The G19 is large and the only reason i got this is the small form-factor. Speaking of which, anybody in the market for a fully functioning G19? £60 + £5 postage (UK only)?


----------



## Jinholic

Well good to see we'll finally get browns in soon the wait is killing me. On a side note for the CM reps I see that the Trigger is up for sale with green switches already but where is that sweet green backlite that we saw at CES cause I'd buy one of those in a heartbeat.


----------



## MKUL7R4

I got my Corsair Vengeance K90 a couple days ago and it's truly amazing, but I'm super OCD. I just ordered a CM Quickfire TK Blue for comparison (Taking advantage of my Amazon Prime trial







). Even after the wrist rest I bought for it, it's still $25 cheaper than the K90 and fully mechanical.

As long as I like the Cherry Blue switches, I'll definitely settle for the Cooler Master because it seems like a much better value.

Will take pics on arrival.


----------



## Jinholic

Do we have a date for when browns will be available yet? Just waiting around ready to order as I assume many others are as well seeing as the thread went silent.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Depends on where you are. Lots of people have the brown version already, including me.


----------



## skyn3t

it may sounds funny but after two months on the line waiting for my brown switch i had to go with red switch because this is the only switch they had after two months, I never know the cooler master RMA, costumer services was so slow and poor with promises and promises. keeping costumers on hold for that long. at least they did sent me my keyboard but not with the switch I had before. if you guys ask how i rate CM 0 to 5. I go with 2. But i had not received it yet. It will arrive tomorrow and we see how it goes maybe they sent the brown switch after calling and chatting with them for the last two weeks.


----------



## mironccr345

Man, I hope the MX Browns go on sale soon. I need a new gaming keyboard.


----------



## skyn3t

I just received mine today. QF TK red switch. i don't know if is the first time using red switch I do think that my old brow switch is better than red , maybe i just need to get used to it.


----------



## starmanwarz

I am about to buy my first mech KB and this looks pretty good and has the features I am looking for (backlit, tenkeyless, compact)

Should I go for it? I want it mostly for gaming an of course some general usage.

If this is the right keyboard for me which switches should I go for?I have never used a mech before so I have no idea how they feel. Trying them is not an option.I don't mind if the keys are loud or not.


----------



## mironccr345

I would get the TK with MX reds if you going to use it mainly for gaming. But that's just my opinion.







I would suggest MX browns as it's a good mix between all the Mech. switches, but it's not out in the USA, yet.


----------



## starmanwarz

Browns are available here in Europe (can't find Blues and Reds currently), should I go for them? It looks like alot of you guys want to get the TK with browns, is it really the best overall choice?

How about the keyboard itself? Is it a god choice?


----------



## starmanwarz

I've done enough reading already and ordered a CM TK with brown switches

Can't wait to try mech!


----------



## MKUL7R4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Browns are available here in Europe (can't find Blues and Reds currently), should I go for them? It looks like alot of you guys want to get the TK with browns, is it really the best overall choice?
> 
> How about the keyboard itself? Is it a god choice?


it's a godly choice indeed!


----------



## starmanwarz

Heh godly







I just noticed my typo


----------



## starmanwarz

My CM Storm TK with Brown switches just arrived!

It's my first mechanical keyboard so I can't compare it to others but I have to say that I am really impressed!

Great built quality, very bright LEDs, keys feel awesome!

Haven't tried to play with it yet but i'm sure it will be amazing!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MKUL7R4

^ The white LEDs look pretty rad


----------



## Computurd

does this use the same software utility as the other cooler master keyboards? If so i have been having an issue with the inability to program both a windows and a storm button. It seems you can only have one or the other.

The other question is what in the world do the color assignments for the buttons mean? This is not explained anywhere!


----------



## starmanwarz

There was no CD with software in the package, I don't know if they have it on the website ? I personally don't need any software at the moment.

After some real testing with Starcraft I got to say that it took a few hours to get used to my new keyboard, but it is a pleasure to play with









Rubberized keys feel awesome !


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> My CM Storm TK with Brown switches just arrived!
> 
> It's my first mechanical keyboard so I can't compare it to others but I have to say that I am really impressed!
> 
> Great built quality, very bright LEDs, keys feel awesome!
> 
> Haven't tried to play with it yet but i'm sure it will be amazing!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The white back-plate looks a lot better than the brown one.


----------



## starmanwarz

Yeah it looks very good









I'm loving it !


----------



## starmanwarz

Just a question for the owners of the TK, is your F12 key in the same brightness level as the rest of the keys? I mean, I have the backlit on the first level but my F12 is on the 5th level no matter what. It doesn't bother me much. just wondering if this is a common issue.


----------



## Nickjames

The browns coming to NA anytime soon?


----------



## mironccr345

^^ this, we're almost into April...what gives?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Just a question for the owners of the TK, is your F12 key in the same brightness level as the rest of the keys? I mean, I have the backlit on the first level but my F12 is on the 5th level no matter what. It doesn't bother me much. just wondering if this is a common issue.


All my backlight are perfect i had no issue at all. Im glad that i returned my trigger for my tk


----------



## epik

Anyone know of a supplier for the brown switch/white backlight in the US?

Also, can I just buy the Filco blank keys and they'll fit fine on this board?


----------



## rievhardt

^you're going to have a little problem on the spacebar and the cntrl key.
the ctrl key is the same size of the tab. you'd have to buy another set of key or a spare tab if the spacing on the ctrl is an issue.

the spacebar's attachment spacing is a bit odd. not sure if there's a spacebar that can fit. I think the ones in KBT would match...




@starmanwarz
same thing on mine, I believe it's like that on other's too as I've seen in videos that they have the same lvl 5 lighting on those keys. it doesnt bother me, I love this KB.


----------



## alrightgame

I am in the market for a new keyboard and have narrowed it down to this keyboard. The issue is, I want the Brown Cherry Switches (9SGK-4020-GKCM1), but I can't find this model online. Does anyone know where I can get this model?


----------



## Doomtomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alrightgame*
> 
> I am in the market for a new keyboard and have narrowed it down to this keyboard. The issue is, I want the Brown Cherry Switches (9SGK-4020-GKCM1), but I can't find this model online. Does anyone know where I can get this model?


I am in the same boat as this guy. It's out of stock everywhere. WE WANT BROWN SWITCHES, LET OUR VOICES BE HEARD.


----------



## Notalenter

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maxphan/8610307169/
Computer by Notalenter, on Flickr
I love mine


----------



## alrightgame

It even has blue leds.... those red leds are absolutely horrid.


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> I am in the same boat as this guy. It's out of stock everywhere. WE WANT BROWN SWITCHES, LET OUR VOICES BE HEARD.


Seriously they said end of March and that was them being late its now April and we still don't have them this goes on much longer and I'll just get a Ducky.


----------



## skyn3t

After been waiting for two months for my brown switchs trigger replacement I had to make my mind on the tk red switch because they could get hands on the brown switch. So people are waiting for this brown's will need more patient or need to pick another brand. Looks like CM can't stock it for us comsumers . Its kinda sad but ....

PS: Im kinda like the red switch its not that bad.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rievhardt*
> 
> ^you're going to have a little problem on the spacebar and the cntrl key.
> the ctrl key is the same size of the tab. you'd have to buy another set of key or a spare tab if the spacing on the ctrl is an issue.
> 
> the spacebar's attachment spacing is a bit odd. not sure if there's a spacebar that can fit. I think the ones in KBT would match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @starmanwarz
> same thing on mine, I believe it's like that on other's too as I've seen in videos that they have the same lvl 5 lighting on those keys. it doesnt bother me, I love this KB.


Yeah it doesn't bother me too, I just thought it was weird. Also loving my keyboard, best hardware upgrade I've done in a while


----------



## uberclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Seriously they said end of March and that was them being late its now April and we still don't have them this goes on much longer and I'll just get a Ducky.


I'm in USA and have been waiting for TK Brown for the past two months.
Unfortunately, I chatted with Cooler Master support 2 days ago and the tech told me that expected availability is now *end-of-June*.









I am probably going to either order one from the UK or just get something else. I can't wait another 3 months.


----------



## mironccr345

I wouldn't wait that long either.


----------



## starmanwarz

Do you guys have that NRKO thing enabled? Is it any useful? It doesn't make much of a difference does it?


----------



## ephidrina

So has every shipment of Browns to CM been hijacked by pirates? I realize there is a shortage of Browns compared to Blues but it's been almost 5 months now and Brown TK boards are impossible to find in stock anywhere.


----------



## uberclock

I talked to CM USA support a couple weeks ago and they told me that brown availability is now pushed back to the end of June.
I ordered Blue TK last week because I can't wait any longer. I've never tried blues before, I hope they aren't too loud...


----------



## uberclock

Some UK stores have Browns in stock, but I didn't call to ask if they would ship international and the cost.


----------



## ephidrina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberclock*
> 
> I talked to CM USA support a couple weeks ago and they told me that brown availability is now pushed back to the end of June.
> I ordered Blue TK last week because I can't wait any longer. I've never tried blues before, I hope they aren't too loud...


This is now the 4th time they've pushed back when Browns will be available.

If they do indeed get them in June it will have been nearly a 7 month wait for some people.

In the grand scheme of things it's not a huge deal but I know a lot of people were looking forward to this particular board with Browns.


----------



## uberclock

Receiving my TK Blue later today, joy.
Couldn't wait any longer for Browns, but now that I bought blue, brown will probably be out in a week.
CM is having the last laugh because even though they lost a sale of Brown, they still got my money with Blue.


----------



## mironccr345

I'm patiently waiting for browns.


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uberclock*
> 
> Receiving my TK Blue later today, joy.
> Couldn't wait any longer for Browns, but now that I bought blue, brown will probably be out in a week.
> CM is having the last laugh because even though they lost a sale of Brown, they still got my money with Blue.


I know what you mean I just ordered a ducky today 5 months and still no board is way too much to just sit around and wait. It's rather unreasonable seeing as other regions already have theirs.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for browns.


Same


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nowyn*
> 
> Same


Hopefully we get a date and it sticks.


----------



## uberclock

I just saw an old post elsewhere from CM Storm Rep Carter about the reason for Brown unavailability in North America, so thought I would quote it here (at bottom) for others like me who weren't already aware.

Also, some people have wondered about build quality of TK compared to QFRapid (at 2.1 lbs) because the TK is listed in tech specs and website as being lighter, but that is apparently a typo by CM -- TK weighs the same, also 2.1 lbs. This photo is by user DeadLamb from another forum, using his US postal service scale:


=============================================
Re: CM Storm QuickFire TK
« Reply #114 on: Fri, 16 November 2012, 19:51:45 »
Quote from: discomatt on Fri, 16 November 2012, 12:10:50
"Where is the best place to check on updates for the release of the MX Brown version in North America? ..."

You have found the right place, I would have your answer....

At this point in time is comes down to one thing. We are waiting to sell out of a certain QTY in other regions before I can bring in the browns. Despite what many think, its not the shortage in brown switches that are causing TK delay.

The current TK Brown edition shipping globally has a "Brown Backplate" & when the initial material forecast is used up, it will switch to a "White Backplate" @ that point in time, I will bring it in to the US market.

Time frame is looking like Jan
« Last Edit: Fri, 16 November 2012, 20:07:54 by Carter »
=============================================


----------



## beatsev

I've read this post by Carter and was afraid to order a TK because of the brown backplate which i do not want. I dared anyway and ordered a german layout TK with browns. Got it last weekend and it has a nice white backplate and is very nice to type on. So I *guess* it might other EU Layouts are also coming with white Backplate since the small qty of brown backplate should be sold out by now.


----------



## golfergolfer

Well I must say I have been using my blue keys for quite a while now and I am really enjoying it. Still a tad loud but not too bad. The only problem I have is the Left CTRL button is not always working :/ it doesnt work at all actually unless you press with quite a bit of force :/ I dont know really anything as the is my first mech keyboard but is there a simple way to fix this?


----------



## AJR1775

I'm patiently waiting on the Browns version to come out as well, will be my dedicated work keyboard. I own the Quickfire Pro Brown and like it well enough but need something smaller for my tight space at work.


----------



## Doomtomb

Where is the CM Storm Quickfire TK brown keys? When can we expect it in the US?


----------



## taeZaKi

Found this on YT a couple days ago:



I'm guessing he painted it since these aren't out yet? I'm seriously waiting on the white shell.


----------



## AJR1775

I asked about the ETA and got a reply back, thank you sir. ETA is first week of June as of now.


----------



## AJR1775

Looks like Blue lovers can't catch a break either......the MX Blue is out of stock pretty much everywhere here in the US. The one source on Amazon listing it is providing a 1 month lead time at the minimum. All the other E-tailers are showing out of stock.

Edit: I stand corrected........of all places, OfficeMax has the MX Blues in stock and ready to ship. Go figure.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taeZaKi*
> 
> Found this on YT a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he painted it since these aren't out yet? I'm seriously waiting on the white shell.


Looks like a legit keyboard and not modded. CM showcased the White TK with MX Browns at CES. Hope the US get's the white version too.


----------



## taeZaKi

Msged one of the PR guys(Rajiv) via Youtube and received this reply about the white shell being discontiued: "Nope still on the way..just much later than we wanted. We're getting 100pcs soon. You can check our Facebook or Reddit (/r/coolermaster) to﻿ get up-to-date info on when its available."

Hopefully he's right, I will be waiting!


----------



## mironccr345

^^ :thumb:That's good news. Thanks!


----------



## mironccr345

Finally! The TK Browns/White Special Edition! Only 100 Available! USA only, as far as I know.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1391869/cm-store-limited-edition-white-quickfire-tk-brown-switch-now-available

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-tk-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


----------



## taeZaKi

Way ahead of you!

Made the order last night and is now awaiting shipment! So excited!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taeZaKi*
> 
> Way ahead of you!
> 
> Made the order last night and is now awaiting shipment! So excited!


Nice!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taeZaKi*
> 
> Found this on YT a couple days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing he painted it since these aren't out yet? I'm seriously waiting on the white shell.


Not sure how he would paint the cm logo like that, but if he did then awesome job. Can't wait for my cm white to come


----------



## AJR1775

Yeah, I entered my order earlier today. Hope I made it in time. Pretty sure I did but I guess I'll find out for sure when I see the tracking number. My assortment of boards just didn't feel complete without a Quickfire TK Brown so I'm really stoked it will be this one with the white case.

Update:
Oh what a relief! Also, looks like you can place it into cart still so they probably have more available still?

Quote:
Quote:


> This order is marked as Awaiting Shipment


----------



## AJR1775

CherryMX Blue are back, I know some of you out there were waiting. It's back and available as of 5 minutes ago via notification. Both Reds and Blues are also available back at the CM store. The regular Browns are not and that could be due to the Limited Edition White Case version still being available. I'm sure they'll want to make sure those are all gone first?

http://www.newegg.co...N82E16823129012]http://www.newegg.co...N82E16823129012[/URL]


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I just ordered the quickfire TK with browns from Novatech, had to ask them if they could order them in because the only one they had listed on the website had blues, they've added the tk with browns on the website now though. Hopefully it will arrive at their head office tomorrow and get taken to the Reading store by Monday!


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Sweet. Post those pics when it arrives. Also, let us know if it has the white or brown back-plate.


----------



## taeZaKi

I can't believe I've had the keyboard since it released and never took pictures of it! I feel bad.

Just one quick picture, though. Here it is next to my (now sold) Corsair K90!



I really love the Brown switches <3


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Sweet. Post those pics when it arrives. Also, let us know if it has the white or brown back-plate.


I sure will! hopefully will get it by tuesday evening, darn bank holiday mondays


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taeZaKi*
> 
> I can't believe I've had the keyboard since it released and never took pictures of it! I feel bad.
> Just one quick picture, though. Here it is next to my (now sold) Corsair K90!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the Brown switches <3


I like the Browns as well. The browns have a crispier feel over the Reds.







Keyboard looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I sure will! hopefully will get it by tuesday evening, darn bank holiday mondays


oh man, I hate waiting for stuff to arrive. I try to buy everything from Amazon because of my Prime account. Arrives at my door in two days, even on Saturday's.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I don't mind waiting for things really, I prefer to buy from novatech because I used to work there and I'm still friends with some of the staff so I get to go in and have a chat








Anyway, I'm typing on it now and it's superb. The MX Brown switches feel perfect, getting used to not bottoming out when speed typing is going to be tricky but I think I'll manage. It looks great, and it has a white board underneath the keys. Will post some pictures later when I'm home from my girlfriend's house.


----------



## mironccr345

keyboard>Girlfriend.









Just kidding.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Haha I don't think she'd like that







although she did say it looks nice and feels good to type on which is a good thing I suppose!


----------



## mironccr345

oh yeah!!


----------



## AnthonyzTV

Hi everyone. Not sure if anyone knows already, but CM Storm has released on their webstore again the Limited Edition Quickfire TK this time instead of brown key switches they're red! I just purchased mine on the webstore last week on Thursday, and received it yesterday! Its one amazing, very stylish keyboard, just wanted to let you all know and those that are interested that there is still quite a few left!


----------



## taeZaKi

Wow, really!? Red!?

If I hadn't got used to the Browns I probably would've still been a Red fan.

If I had my way though, I'd love to have a TK with a white shell, blue backlighting, and MX Browns XD

Curious to know what desk you use, Anthony.


----------



## AnthonyzTV

That's awesome Taezaki. I am a fan of the browns as well, but prefer reds because I find they're perfect for my light typing.









Also, the desk I'm using is the Realspace Alluna Collection Glass L-Shape Desk With Black Frame/Frosted Glass. They're sold online at Office Depot and in Office Depot stores where you can find live demos as well.


----------



## UnknownPlayer

I prefer more the QuickFire Ultimate than the TK. I had a chance to work with both of them, it's rather frustrating to press the Num key for changing between arrows and num pad use mode (oh yeah, and prnt scrn button too). The white one look dope though, especially with red, very clickety, keys.


----------



## DBEAU

I just got my quickfire to (browns) today and overall I really like it. My only gripe really is the white background under the keys. It takes away from the glow of the individual key letters/numbers. I feel like having individual led's for each key is a real plus but by making the background itself white and reflective they've made it look cheaper as if each key isn't individually lit.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I just got my quickfire to (browns) today and overall I really like it. My only gripe really is the white background under the keys. It takes away from the glow of the individual key letters/numbers. I feel like having individual led's for each key is a real plus but by making the background itself white and reflective they've made it look cheaper as if each key isn't individually lit.


*threadnecro*

Agreed on all accounts. I just got my TK today with browns. This is my first mechanical







Anyway, The CM website says that the browns should have a brown plate, but apparently they forgot that and just kept it white. Oh well. I'm liking it overall so far.


----------



## 3m3k

Hi,

Ordered one 2 days ago but had to grab "pre-order" as could not find this in stock anywhere... there was few on amazon but the prices were mental.
Anyone knows what the story is with these being out of stock everywhere? You can get a stealth version no problem but it has no back light and rapid i if you get lucky

Or any pointers where i could get one for reasonable price? looking for UK layout.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Not sure why they're going out of stock, try Novatech, looks like they have a couple


----------



## Ramzinho

so the white one is the limited? or white with brown switches? i bought a Red switch white one. is that limited?


----------



## 3m3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Not sure why they're going out of stock, try Novatech, looks like they have a couple


Thanks for the tip. They still had one with Brown switches. Now they don't have any


----------



## Zebeyo

Hi! First post in Keyboard forum.

I'm quite tempted by this, but in the stealth edition. Are there any big differences between the normal and the stealth apart from how the print is on the keys?
Seems to be readily in stock in Danish webshops in both stealth and non-stealth edition in the MX Brown version as well as the normal version with MX Blue.

Also forgive if I make no sense. Only just learning the terminology regarding mechanical keyboards









Final question: I am planning to switch out buttons (paint the case?) in the future to match my desktop. Is this particularly hard or easy compared to other keyboards?


----------



## 3m3k

there is no back-light on the stealth one the rest is the same i assume.

I got an email from Novatech...refund and order cancelation








They do not deliver to Parcel Motel in Belfast (free delivery to UK) and the delivery to Dublin, IE is £20...(100 miles from Belfast)

Makes no sense to pay £20 for delivery of £75 keyboard.
You can get Ducky TK for that money.

Guess i will have to wait till it's back in stock in other shops...


----------



## Zebeyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3m3k*
> 
> there is no back-light on the stealth one the rest is the same i assume.
> 
> I got an email from Novatech...refund and order cancelation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do not deliver to Parcel Motel in Belfast (free delivery to UK) and the delivery to Dublin, IE is £20...(100 miles from Belfast)
> 
> Makes no sense to pay £20 for delivery of £75 keyboard.
> You can get Ducky TK for that money.
> 
> Guess i will have to wait till it's back in stock in other shops...


Arh thanks - didn't notice the backlight. Hmm I assume it's easier to switch the key caps than to install backlighting so maybe I should go non-stealth then. It's cheaper too.


----------



## Dhsidh46434




----------



## Zebeyo

Had mine for a week or so - got new keycaps yesterday. Loving it!









(Bad) Pics: http://imgur.com/a/FpE3i


----------



## Game0n79

Finally snagged one of these from Amazon as well. Got the brown switch/white LED model and I'm already thinking about mods.

Still 5 left in stock as I write this!


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Game0n79*
> 
> Finally snagged one of these from Amazon as well. Got the brown switch/white LED model and I'm already thinking about mods.
> 
> Still 5 left in stock as I write this!


I sniped mine yesterday right after they restock









Brown switch/White LED, CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## masterofpro

haha so many companies hopping on the LED/RGB train now


----------



## racecar56

I snagged the Cherry MX Brown variant of this keyboard on NewEgg on 8/30, still waiting for it to arrive (should be on the 9th). They keep going back in stock, then out. I guess it's going bye-bye.


----------



## bluedevil

Just changed out the top my my Quickfire Rapid with a gray top.







Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## racecar56

I just received my keyboard. The small size is great, I have _much_ more mouse room now than I did before. I think it'll probably take me a while to get used to this keyboard, but I am typing this rather easily. I just wonder how _so_ many people in this world can actually bear to use a rubber dome keyboard...they really are a pain. I, myself, used several rubber dome keyboards for many years. I should mention, however, that this is not my first mechanical keyboard, but that this is actually my second one. My first was a free NMB RT8255C+ I got a few years back, but I had to replace it. I had to use an old rubber dome keyboard I had in the meantime, and, my goodness, what a pain.


----------



## Dustin1

I got mine as well. Absolutely love it!

Got my o-rings installed on it last night, man, it's nice.


----------



## Wewhoo

I myself got my hands on a Quickfire TK white edition, with cherry MX Reds, some long time ago. (The backlight is actually white, the camera is terrible)


Spoiler: Warning: Badly taken pic!







I switched around from the ordinary Nordic layout to Svorak. Starting to get annoying having to manually fix key-bindings on every game.
The keyboard is awesome none the less


----------



## racecar56

Sadly, I had to RMA mine to NewEgg a while back, and they had none left in stock, so they refunded it instead. The product page said that they estimate to have it back in stock on November 15th. I didn't want to be stuck with a rubber dome keyboard for so long, so I decided to purchase another board to replace it instead. I'll miss that little thing, but at least I have a good functioning mechanical keyboard once again.


----------

